# The Great Blizzard of 08



## smurfe (Dec 11, 2008)

Well we are experiencing accumulating snow here in South Louisiana. It very rarely happens here. While those up north may chuckle and I do as well as I am from Illinois and used to snow, it is shutting everything down here. We don't have salt for the roads or snow plows. They do spray some type of anti freeze on the bridges but it rarely works too well. It was a heavy flake fall and now is a heavy sleet. We have around 3" accumulation so far. Whoops, it is back to heavy flake snow. Whoops, I take that back. Heavy sleet now.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 11, 2008)

Its snowing on our Emergency Room ramp here Smurfe!





Gotta laugh, the last time it snowed here in December I got married 5 days later............ (insert feeling of impending doom here)


----------



## grapeman (Dec 11, 2008)

Are you sure it is southern Louisiana? Dang, that will probably stay on the ground all day, maybe even until the weekend. I just saw a mention on The Weather Channel that the Big Easy is getting a bit of snow!






We are too far inland here to get a lot out of this storm. It is only supposed to snow 5-8 inches here. Time will tell. A foot or two closer to the coast like in the Green and White Mountains.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, Gaudet there is in New Orleans. I am probably 30-40 miles from N.O. "as a crow flies."It is freezing rain here now so the nice fluffy snow is being melted or lets say diluted. It has been since 2002 there was any accumulation and they say 1988 since they had any like this. The kids are loving it. 


There have been quite a few power outages and ours flashed a couple times. All those dead branches in the trees from the Hurricanes are getting loaded with ice and falling on lines. They just said on the news they actually have crews coming in from out of state to help restore power. I think there is like 50,000 households without power.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh, I forget. I am sure we will see Ramona post some pics of her beautiful plants out in the snow. I guess Houston got a good "blizzard" there as well. I believe the wife called her Mom who lives in Houston and she said it was snowing there. I tell you, I have been wanting to move back north and this makes me miss the winter even more.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks pretty, but it can stay away from here. I can't imagine what that much snow would do to our state. We have had a little rain and are expecting some more. Temps reached a high of 72 this morning around 7 and have been slowly dropping ever since. My boys are hating it because during the worst of the rain they had to drive to school (morning rush hour and its never fun) and no skipping out because they had finals and today was the last day of classes.
VPC
VPC


----------



## smurfe (Dec 11, 2008)

It is supposed to be back in the 70's here in a day or two. Will just bea mud mess for a while after.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 11, 2008)

Gloabal Warming at work again! 


At least you guys can wait a few hours or days and be rid of it. This time of year we get an inch or two of snow almost daily and it doesn't leave until spring.


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 11, 2008)

We had snow in Huntsville Texas. No pictures. The energy from the flash would have melted it. My daughter got me with a snowball IN THE TRUCK last last night. Should have washed her face in snow.


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 11, 2008)

Smurfe, wonderful snow pictures!!!!! We had a "snow day" here in the high desert 2 winters ago. This is a picture of a "Shadow" UAV.
Hope we have a snow day this year!!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 11, 2008)

Well they keep changing the forecast up here. They have moved the heavier snows inland to us. We are up to about a foot predicted now. Still isn't hitting the ground yet even though it is showing up on radar. I'm not so sure- the freezing rain line keeps moving further north and is upt to about 60 miles from here. I will let you know in the morning. The kids around here are all hoping for a snow day.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2008)

We are supposed to get the freezing rain!



Ill take a foot of snow over the freezing rain any day.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 11, 2008)

That snow looks strange on those palm trees...

I bet it's all gone by now?????


----------



## smurfe (Dec 11, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> That snow looks strange on those palm trees...
> 
> I bet it's all gone by now?????




Yup, pretty well all gone. There are a few small patches here and there but overall it is justa big, cold, mudhole now.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 11, 2008)

-10*F here now....That's cold!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 11, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> -10*F here now....That's cold!!!!




You betcha...eh!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2008)

This has been a strange storm. You guys get all kinds of snow in the south, rain all the way up the eastern US sleet and freezing rain through much of New England and we only got a bit more than a little clipper system would give us. We ended up this AM with about 5 inches, but it has started snowing agin a bit ago, so who knows what it will end up as. The kids were dissapointed here in NY. Very few schools closed here, but about 400 closed across the lake. Seems like they close with just a light dusting!


Here is one picture of the vineyard in the snow.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 12, 2008)

Was -18°F during the night....warmed up to zero, but the wind has really picked up....feels like Hell Below Zero windchill.

Expecting heavy snow tomorrow and Sunday with a Blizzard Warning...-40°F winchills with Zero visibility...winds of 40MPH....steady falling temps...Expecting a HIGH</font> of -10° during the days next week.

Took the Gator and brought in bottles to wash and delabel, a bag of potting soil to play in....





Think we have enough wood in the furnace room for a couple weeks....would be happier if it was full...

So it goes on the Frozen Tundra of NW Minnesota....


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 12, 2008)

Apparently my wife is more organized than I am. who'dathunkit. Here is the great Blizzard of Huntsville Texas


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 12, 2008)

I wish I had seen this yesterday! Here in Montana, yesterday, it was 48* ABOVE with clear blue skies! However, today, it is supposed to get up only to 30 -- our first daytime high below freezing, but Saturday night, it is supposed to get DOWN to -15 BELOW! (NW, that cold push through the midwest is supposed to envelope us by then!) 
We have no snow, although maybe some later tonight, and my biggest fear is the cold without the insulating abilities of snow on the ground. Will be interesting to see how the pinot vines do!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 12, 2008)

petercooper....I imagine just the sight of snow down your way is a shocker....

Oiln....I was also worried about the snow cover...we have about 6 inches now...I like it just like that.....But will surely get more.

I can handle the cold, but hate wading through snow, shoveling, etc.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 12, 2008)

*Well, Here in my part of Houston there was no accumulation, just some big flurries for a while.....but really, really, cold. The cold is different here!!*


*It caused a bit of excitement here since it is so rare. I saw Kids out playing and moms and dads taking pictures.But once again.....it is Spring!!!! 70's...supposed to be 75 by Sunday.*

*Enjoying all of your pictures. Ramo*na


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> *.....but really, really, cold. The cold is different here!!*
> 
> 
> *Enjoying all of your pictures. Ramo*na




So Ramona how is the cold different? Does that mean it is really, really cold when it gets to 40 instead of -10?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2008)

petercooper that looks just about like the heavy frost we had back in mid October.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 12, 2008)

Ramona is correct. It is a different type of cold. It is damp and gets you to the bone. I am from Illinois where it would routinely be zero or below in the winter. Yeah, it was cold but never bothered me. I move here and it gets to 40 I am freezing. I know I have acclimated to the weather here after 10 years but even the first winter I was here, I froze to death.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 12, 2008)

*You got it Smurfe, *
*Maybe because we aren't used to it at all. Then when we do get it along with the dampness, it settles in your bones and lingers even after you get in where it is warm.It is the lingering effect that is the difference I think.*

*Ramona*


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2008)

I wish the cold would linger here like it does there guys................
Cold this morning......... 70's later in the day.............. I could handle that.


This morning while I was plowing on an unheated tractor for an hour and a half, it was 19 degrees, 95-100% humidity(snowing heavily), and winds 10-15 mph. Makes me want to linger my fingers out there a bit longer in the cold. I can't adequately describe the feeling I get in the finger I had almost cut off in 2004 and sewn back together. Normally it is just kind of a numb finger, but man it just doesn't get good circulation and when it gets chilled, it gets extremely painful as it warms back up for the next hour. 


Either of you guys have a spare cot there for the winter?


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm prepared for the blizzard if it happens. Being 30 miles from the city in which I work I won't be heading out if it's blowing and snowing on Monday. I've loaded up with baking good along with plenty of wine work to do. I'd rather go to work though and save that vacation time. Maybe next year we can spend Christmas time in Germany with the Leinie Princess and her husband.


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 13, 2008)

I put it down to thin weak Texan blood.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 13, 2008)

I guess it's hats and gloves for a few days around here...






THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAND FORKS HAS ISSUED A BLIZZARD
WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 AM CST
MONDAY. THE BLIZZARD WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

LIGHT SNOW WILL DEVELOP TODAY MAINLY OVER NORTHERN NORTH DAKOTA
INTO FAR NORTHWEST MINNESOTA. SNOW WILL BECOME MORE WIDESPREAD AND
HEAVIER TONIGHT INTO SUNDAY WITH THE SNOW ENDING SUNDAY NIGHT OR
EARLY MONDAY. TEMPERATURES WILL BE DANGEROUSLY COLD DURING THIS
EVENT WITH TEMPERATURES FALLING TO BELOW ZERO IN MOST AREAS
TONIGHT AND REMAINING BELOW ZERO ON SUNDAY. WINDS WILL BE
NORTHEAST AND INCREASE TO 25 TO 35 MPH TONIGHT AND BECOME
NORTHERLY AT 25 TO 40 MPH WITH HIGHER GUSTS ON SUNDAY. THESE WIND
COMBINED WITH TEMPERATURES WILL PRODUCE WIND CHILLS IN THE 25 TO
40 BELOW ZERO RANGE SUNDAY. TOTAL SNOWFALL FROM THIS EVENT WILL BE
IN THE 6 TO 8 INCH RANGE WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS
POSSIBLE.

VISIBILITIES OVERNIGHT INTO SUNDAY NIGHT WILL BE VERY POOR WITH
NEAR ZERO VISIBILITIES LIKELY IN OPEN COUNTRY AND EVEN GREATLY
REDUCED VISIBILITIES INSIDE THE CITIES.

THE SNOW IN COMBINATION WITH THE COLD WILL MAKE IT VERY DANGEROUS
FOR TRAVEL. THIS STORM HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BE LIFE THREATENING
IF YOU ARE CAUGHT OUTDOORS IN IT. TAKE THE PROPER PRECAUTIONS NOW
TO PREPARE FOR THIS MAJOR WINTER STORM...AND DELAY TRAVEL PLANS IF
POSSIBLE.

A BLIZZARD WARNING MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE
EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. FALLING AND BLOWING SNOW WITH STRONG WINDS
AND POOR VISIBILITIES ARE LIKELY. THIS WILL LEAD TO WHITEOUT
CONDITIONS...MAKING TRAVEL EXTREMELY DANGEROUS. DO NOT TRAVEL. IF
YOU MUST TRAVEL...HAVE A WINTER SURVIVAL KIT WITH YOU. IF YOU GET
STRANDED...STAY WITH YOUR VEHICLE.

</pre>


----------



## grapeman (Dec 13, 2008)

I guess it's cookie baking and winemaking time there in the Great North Woods (or plains). Stay warm and stay safe. 


It is really beautiful today here. Bright blue skies without a cloud in them. With a half foot of fresh snow on the ground the sun is blinding. Was about -8F this AM- cool but tolerable. Great snowmobiling weather.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 13, 2008)

So far I've made 2 batches of candy today and started chicken soup. Get this, it hasn't even starting snowing yet!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't get me started making candy or cookies....
Was going to try not to make any this year.....we'd just eat them.... Jim is sulking...It won't be the same with out Christmas cookies...





I bought a huge bag of Canadian Candy Bars the other day when we crossed the Border....That's my treat when we go up there...Get all my old time favorites...been doing sampling today...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2008)

We missed all the snow and ice luckily but received a lot of rain!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 13, 2008)

I think you should make the poor guy a couple batches of Christmas cookies. He does so much during the year, just a couple batches of cookies seems like a fair trade to me!


(Jim if you see this I am rooting for you. We need to stick together!)


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2008)

Spritzers always work for me but the Italian Almond rounds are delish too!


----------



## Bert (Dec 13, 2008)

PWP has been making candy and cookies, but it's been you can't have any now thing....and that ties up the kitchen, so no playing with wine .....still waiting for the storm to hit....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 13, 2008)

The good thing about the wine Bert is you already have some so you can drink it. Cookies and candy are so fleeting- they only last briefly. Let her toil with the cookies and candy and enjoy what you can get, but you will have wine long after they are gone!


Hope the storms don't get too bad there. Good luck and stay warm.


----------



## Bert (Dec 13, 2008)

OH...It will work out...came across a bottle of "05" Spanish Rioja....will be checking that out...



...No Snow yet just wind...


----------



## upnorth (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi NW - brand new to this web site and waiting on my equipment to get started. Had to say Hi..we are about 45 minutes or so East of Fargo, ND. We are of course hearing the same blizzard warning. We must be neighbors.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 13, 2008)

Up North, welcome to the forum! We're NE of Grand Forks. We're getting a pretty good concentration of wine makers around here. And still, no snow.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi upnorth......Welcome to the fourm.


Wish I could share some of this 70 degree weather we are having here in Houston, Texas...


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi UpNorth....75-80 miles east of Grand Forks.

Well, the storm has arrived....
Snowing pretty heavy, hard to tell with the strong winds of 29MPH...Windchills of -30 at this time...

*
**
**Statement as of 4:31 AM CST on December 14, 2008**Weather Report...*

*A Blizzard Warning remains in effect until 6 am CST Monday. *

Snow... heavy at times... will continue tonight through Sunday
evening. Total snow accumulations from this storm will range from
7 to 14 inches. The snow... combined with north winds gusting to
40 mph... will produce near zero visibility in whiteout conditions
all the way through early Monday morning. The winds will also
produce life threatening wind chills as low as 45 below zero.

The combination of snowfall... strong winds... and low wind chills
will make this blizzard a very serious... life threatening one.
Conditions will be at their worst late tonight and Sunday.

A Blizzard Warning means severe winter weather conditions are
expected or occurring. Falling and blowing snow with strong winds
and poor visibilities are likely. This will lead to whiteout
conditions... making travel extremely dangerous or impossible. Do
not travel. If you must travel... have a winter survival kit with
you. If you get stranded... stay with your vehicle.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 14, 2008)

Gee that sounds cold! Here in my part of sunny Florida we are expecting partly cloudy skies with lows in the lower 60s and highs in the upper 70s. 
VPC


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 14, 2008)

Funny about the winter survival kits. A few weeks ago I found one of those 1 pound Hershey bars in my glove box. Both Bert and my car pool buddy claim they didn't put it there! I know I didn't, so I'm I'm at a loss. My dad always kept one in his glove box during the winter, but since he died in '96, I don't think he did it...





Now, I wonder how long it will last when I have a need for chocolate some night...


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 14, 2008)

PWP.....maybe it was your Dad


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay...who's betting the Hershey bar doesn't last through this snow storm?????

Should we have a Poll????




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Bert (Dec 14, 2008)

But she also has a number of chocolate bars and cookies to choose from too...


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 14, 2008)

And although pride goeth before the fall, I hate to look bad or lose a bet.



I bet I can keep that very same Hershey's bar in that glove box until at least April. (Yes, we still get blizzards in April.)


----------



## rrawhide (Dec 14, 2008)

ok youse guys &amp; gals - - 

My wife, daughter and daughter in law decided to start a 'tradition' by baking cookies together - - - 

well, there was 'cookie stuff' everywhere so here's what some of them look like:






and






so my son, Ryan, and I decided to take the quads and go up the mountain a little way - about 20 min drive to Jack Flat Road and went up the hill - towards Sequoia National Forest. Started snowing and temp dropping but we decided to go for a little while. Headed up toward the old Dillonwood Sawmill and started snowing harder - were up to about 5000 feet and turned around - 28 degrees - about 5 miles of a very rough abandoned road. Our quads are Honda 420's and 4 wheel drive. The 'trunks' are filled with first aid kits, survival gear and blankets since these are also search and rescue quads. So we did feel safe going up the hill. Great ride in the snow and since we were the first ones in on virgin snow it was beautiful - - 

anyway, a couple more pictures for you - about 2" but expecting much more this week - if the weatherman is right!!!!!











then when we returned there were great aromas and warm cookies waiting - - - -

good day --

rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (Dec 14, 2008)

And the best part was you didn't even need to do the baking to get a cookie!


Looks like a nice ride. It must be nice to have to go a ways to get to snow! It seems to find us here without having to go looking for it, except in the spring. When we used to ride snowmobiles we would travel an hour away to get to the snowpacked mountains for riding up into May.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 14, 2008)

*Fantastic,,,,winter pictures.....The cookies look great too. Who ever is going to get those tins is very lucky!!!! Cookie making is alot of work and time. They did a beautiful job making them.*
*You all must really be in the Christmas Spirit with the snow. It is 75 here today....I have a spiced apple nut cake with eggnogg sauce I was going to make today...but just too darnhot to turn on the oven..........*






Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2008)

If I had 1 of those quads and places like that to ride you wouldnt have to worry about the cookies as Id never come home.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 14, 2008)

Was pretty nasty outside today, so we stayed indoors and did wine maintenance....

Jim ventured out to plug in the tractor as it is -12°F already....
He fed the horses some grain...
He also rounded up a snow shovel...






It looks like it was snowing pretty good, but the with the wind blowing it around it's hard to tell....









It is starting to drift around the buildings...






The few birds we saw were hanging by the feeder and having a hard time flying...They did hide behind a spruce tree near the house out of the wind...









"On the 10th Day of Christmas...
My true Love gave to me
5 Bluejays in an Oak Tree"

















*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 14, 2008)

You have to love it there to stay there in the winter! Nothing like the prairie for being isolated.


It looks like you have a Wood Pecker also- not just Blue Jays. I watched hundreds of little finch type birds this afternoon while waiting in the barn blind. Very entertaining. Just bring a split bottle of a nice white wine with me, set it in the drifted snow and sip on it while I wait..... and then find out the deer are in the front yard not out back.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2008)

Should have brought a few cigarettes with you too Rich so that the ATF could really love you!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 14, 2008)

Oooooo doggie it's windy out there! The snow is about done falling (I hope) but we're trying to blow it all to South Dakota. Most of the highways are closed and you're a fool if you go out of the city. Here's the view from INSIDE the front window. No need to outside to take pictures! 







*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like your really getting hammered in town too.....

So...how many cookies did you make....?


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 14, 2008)

3 batches candy, 2 batches bars and a batch of egg nog cookies!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## farmer (Dec 14, 2008)

It was 38 degrees and raining this morning and now it is -8 snowing and blowing hard. According to the weather reports we got off easy compared to the northern half of the state. This is the kind ofweather that keeps the riff-raft out. 




You gotta love it


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 15, 2008)

Now it's just cold up here....still wind...
Cozy in the house....





...WIND CHILL WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON MONDAY...

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF EASTERN NORTH
DAKOTA...WEST CENTRAL AND NORTHWEST MINNESOTA.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

WIND CHILLS OF 35 TO 50 BELOW ZERO WILL OCCUR THROUGH NOON TODAY
AS NORTHWEST WINDS OF 20 TO 35 MPH COMBINE WITH BITTERLY COLD
TEMPERATURES TO PRODUCE LIFE THREATENING WIND CHILLS.
</pre>


----------



## swillologist (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't believe you're not out fishing on a nice day like today.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 15, 2008)

We did run into to town to mail off some stuff.....Noon and we have a balmy -15°F [-26°C]....Suppose to get to -25 to -30°F tonight.....

The roads were pretty much blown clear....they buildup the roads here so the snow blows off of them. The plows had been by, but didn't have much to do.

With the wind straight out of the North we have all the snow from Hudson Bay blown into and deposited in our yard. There are some 3 foot drifts on the South sides of the buildings...other areas are blown clean. Don't think we got a whole lot of snow....it just blew around real good.

Jim also needed some #1 Diesel to run the tractor so he can push up the yard....that will take him a little while.

Keep warm!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 15, 2008)

Friends got home today from their other home in Mexico, [just for the Holidays]....Rude weather to come home to.

This is the beach on the Island they live on....
[They sent us this photo just to taunt us]






I think I'd have stayed down there....


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2008)

50* here today, very nice when the furnace is not sucking up oil!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 15, 2008)

34 and falling with a forecast of freezing rain tonight and tomorrow........Winter has arrived


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 15, 2008)

It ain't getting any better around here....-18°F already and dropping....
Took some garbage out to the compost pile and about froze my hiney off.

Our present forecast....

...WIND CHILL ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM CST THIS
AFTERNOON...

A WIND CHILL ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM CST THIS
AFTERNOON.

WESTERLY WINDS AROUND 15 MPH COMBINED WITH TEMPERATURES WELL
BELOW ZERO WILL CREATE WIND CHILL READINGS IN THE 25 TO 40 BELOW
ZERO RANGE THROUGH THIS EVENING.

WINDS WILL SLOWLY SUBSIDE AFTER SUNSET...AND THE THREAT FOR
DANGEROUS WIND CHILLS WILL END...ALTHOUGH IT WILL REMAIN BITTERLY
COLD WITH RECORD COLD TEMPERATURES AROUND 30 BELOW ZERO EXPECTED
BY TUESDAY MORNING.

A WIND CHILL ADVISORY MEANS THAT VERY COLD AIR AND STRONG WINDS
WILL COMBINE TO GENERATE LOW WIND CHILLS. THIS WILL RESULT IN
FROST BITE AND LEAD TO HYPOTHERMIA IF PRECAUTIONS ARE NOT TAKEN.
IF YOU MUST VENTURE OUTDOORS...MAKE SURE YOU WEAR A HAT AND
GLOVES.

*Gee...a hat and gloves....???
Now...that's a good idea.
*</font></pre>


----------



## Jeff D (Dec 15, 2008)

It's nasty here in Western Colorado also. Snowed on Sunday then the sky cleared overnight, it was -2 F when I roled out this morning.


Jeff


----------



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2008)

It stayed in the low 30's most of the day but at dark it shot up to 50 or so. THey were saying all day the winds in the area were up to 50 mph and it was dead calm and foggy here- Winter Fog Freeze A Hog. Well about 4:30 the fog dissapeared and the wind kicked up to 30 mph and the temps shot up along with a rain. Gotta love winter!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 15, 2008)

I drove into work today, got there about 10. I left for lunch and my car started to behave very badly indeed.



Poor Bert came into town and after checking a few things over on my car, followed me to the repair shop so he could tote my carpool buddy and me home. He is such a swell guy!



I felt much better knowing he was right behind me, right there if I needed his help. Don't want to mess around with car problems in this cold!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2008)

I think that deserves a nice batch of Chocolate Chip Cookies. What do you think Bert?


----------



## Bert (Dec 15, 2008)

That's a good idea or a least some oatmeal- raisin cookies...


----------



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm rooting for you!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor Bert, I didn't make his cookies. But he didn't have his truck today and won't have it tomorrow. I'd better make him more than 1 batch of cookies! Maybe something with coconut!



That's true love as I hate coconut!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 16, 2008)

PWP, what I want to know...did you eat the candy bar?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2008)

Cindy made "Orange Colorful Cookies" today. They are made with orange Jello in them (can use any kind of Jello for the color you want) and she covered half with coconut and the other half with cocoa powder and ground chocolate (and I hear you have a few chocolate candy bars). They are really chewey and orangy flavored- quite tasty. Does Bert like orange as well as coconut? The recipe is in her Betty Crocker Cookbook. She said they were real easy to make! 



*Colorful Cookies (from Betty Crocker)*

<CENTER></CENTER>



<CENTER>





</CENTER>
<DIV align=center>
<CENTER>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="90%"><T><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=left width="80%">*The cookies are colorful, tasty and don't have to be rolled out etc.
DO NOT USE SELF-RISING FLOUR IN THIS!!!
1 pkg (3 ounces) fruit-flavored gelatin
1 cup powdered sugar
1 cup margarine or butter softened
2 and 1/4 cups plain flour (or a little less if you like the cookies less crispy) 
1/4 tsp salt 


preheat oven to 350 degrees. Reserve 1 tbsp dry gelatin for the glaze. Mix remaining gelatin, powdered sugar and margarine. Stir in flour and salt. Shape dough into 1-in balls. Place about 2 inches apart on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake until set but not brown (8 to 10 minutes) cool slightly. remove from cookie sheet. Cool. 


Glaze: mix 1 tbsp gelatin and 3 tbsp hot water. Let stand 5 minutes. Stir in 2 cups powdered sugar and 1 tsp vanilla until smooth. Dip cooled cookies into glaze then if you want to...while it is still wet sprinkle colored sugar or coconut, sprinkles etc. on them and allow them dry. 


*</TD></TR></T></T></T></TABLE></CENTER>*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## moto-girl (Dec 16, 2008)

We are in the middle of a snow storm as we speak. 5 to 6 inches toight and another 6 on Thursday. Enough of the white stuff! Enough already!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree with you moto-girl. We had the 5-6 inches of snow Friday on top of existing snow. Then it waited a couple days and snowed some mor- temps got up to 50 briefly and thawed the snow to slush and then turned to almost 0 and turned everything to an ice rink. 6 inches more snow this AM on top of the ice! It is a verycold fluffy snow so it makes the ice much worse. Cindy barely got out of the driveway this AM after repeated attempts. I have a treacherous trip to the office of 100+ feet on glare ice covered with snow. Friday another 6 inches or more snow expected and then possibly a major storm on Sunday night through Monday. Enough Already! Uncle!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 17, 2008)

I would send all of you some of our gorgeous Fla weather but since I can't I'll just try and enjoy it for everyone. So I'm off to relieve the jeep of its top and head out to somewhere because its way to nice to stay indoors. Maybe a road trip to a local winery or pick up some honey for my Cherry Chocolate Mead or just off. Stay warm and safe driving those snow and ice covered roads.
VPC


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 17, 2008)

heck, we just got electric and internet after six days.....silly little ice storm (worst one i have endured).....actually had a tree come down on a ploy greenhouse and no damage, who would have believed that was possible...but seriously, i have never seen more tree damage on our land than from this storm


----------



## grapeman (Dec 17, 2008)

I can understand the damage from the ice Al. We were in the middle of the worst part of the 98 storm. Had an inch and a half of ice in that one and no power at home for 10 days. That was very surreal. National Guard Patroling some streets for weeks trying to get people to help. At least it wasn't that cold in 98. It only got to the low 20's. I abandoned home after 4 days when I almost didn't wake up from running propane gas heaters overnight to keep the pipes from freezing. After that I kept the burners going as I could, but stayed at relatives a couple miles away that got power back after a day or so. We still are losing trees that were weakened from that storm. Glad you are back now. Let's hope the rest of the year isn't as bad!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 17, 2008)

Got to a blistering 0°F yesterday....so nice we went to North Dakota shopping.

Today sunny and bright and a balmy +4°F... we did today's Road Trip to the South... -10°F when we got home....

This was suppose to be the nicest day of the week....snow and back to very frigid temps again for this weekend.....

This is well below our normal temperatures...it rarely gets this cold this early in the winter....January...this cold...Yes!!!

Glad we got some of our Road Trips done.


----------



## moto-girl (Dec 18, 2008)

Well we are hunkering down for another 8 to 12 inches of white schuelded for tonight. So I'm making all the comfort food for a long weekend. Cheesy potatoe soup, a beef ragu for pasta, and some chocolate chip cookies. Good thing there is lots of wine in the house, we can stay in and snuggle up.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2008)

We are looking at getting 6"-10" here.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 18, 2008)

A white Christmas to all!!!!


----------



## rrussell (Dec 18, 2008)

Our great blizzard in Spokane just ended. We have 30 inches of snow in the last 2 days. they even closed the malls today. Plowed my driveway of 20 inches this afternoon but doesn't matter because we can't go anywhere so I am having a glass of Lodi Ranch cabernet and kicking back.Merry Christmas to everyone and thanks again for all the help. Ron


----------



## corn field (Dec 18, 2008)

We are suposed to get 1/2-3/4 inch of ICE tonight. They say we will have some serious power outages. The down side of living in a small town is the streets are usually not plowed for 2 or three weeks.


----------



## rrussell (Dec 18, 2008)

Hope you have a generator, we had an ice storm about 10 years ago and didn't have power in some areas for weeks and it was dam cold. very miserable.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 18, 2008)

Must be another weekend coming.....

Same old forecast here.....

Below Zero....
Heavy Snow....
Strong Winds...
Brutal Windchills...

Put plenty of firewood into the furnace room today....
Hunker down....
Eat...Drink and be Merry!!!!!

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2008)

They say we might get some good ice here possibly if the storm hits from the su=ide but Im all set as I have a big generator and have it all wired in to the house iwth an electrical box.


----------



## corn field (Dec 19, 2008)

well as you can see we still have power. We got about 3 tenths of an inch of ice. The roads are like a skating rink here in town but county and state roads are being worked on. Hope they get cleared I have to furnish the wine for a Christmas party tonight.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2008)

Good to see you are still with us corn field. What kind of wine are you bringing to the party tonight? Any tomato or sweet corn?


Looking like we are going to miss out on this round of snow- only a few inches expected this far north. Of course it has snowed a bit almost constantly for the last two days that weren't predicted at all. The clouds just hung over us and it keeps flurrying. All they say about Sunday's storm is HEAVY SNOW - usually not a good sign..............hhhmmmmm...........


----------



## moto-girl (Dec 19, 2008)

Appleman, Im in the middle of the storm that's comming your way. We've gotten 9 inches so far with thundershowers and more snow expected today. I couldn't get my car out of the driveway to go to work, so its a snow day for me. Maybe I'll bottle some wine this afternoon.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 19, 2008)

*High of 75/ low 60 degrees. It's just not right at Christmas time.*





*Ramona*


----------



## gaudet (Dec 19, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> *High of 75/ low 60 degrees. It's just not right at Christmas time.*</font>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We got our snow last week Ramona........ If you want to call it snow


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2008)

Our local weatherman went out on a limb-which they rarely do - this morning and guaranteed we will have a white Christmas this year.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 19, 2008)

appleman said:


> Our local weatherman went out on a limb-which they rarely do - this morning and guaranteed we will have a white Christmas this year.



I want to be a weatherman.... Its the only job you can be wrong the majority of the time and not get fired..... When they say there is a 50% chance of rain, does it mean your guess is as good as theirs????


----------



## corn field (Dec 19, 2008)

the wine list for the party tonight;


Concord ,Hibiscus, Jalapeno, Citrus coffee, Orange Chocolate port, Mint, Chocolate Strawberry &amp; Tomato.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 19, 2008)

Everyone meet at Corn Field's for a Blizzard party.....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 19, 2008)

Sunny and bright so far today....

Things are going to change...



Jim is leaving for the lake with the big fish house...

I am going to play and mix up a small batch some sort of wine....no dialogue about having "enough wine...already".....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2008)

It has turned out to be a really nice day here after all. It started snowing at about 2:00 and is snowing pretty heavily right now. The temperature is 0F degrees outside now and the wind chill is -20 with 20+ mph gusts. The snow is coming from the northeast which is never a good sign. That pushes the snow off the lake onto us and we get more than they predict. Guess it is about time to go in the house for the evening.


----------



## moto-girl (Dec 19, 2008)

We just came in from shoveling and had big mugs of cocoa with whipped cream. After all that work I can justify the calories. The second wave of snow has not yet showed up, Yeah!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 19, 2008)

Did you put Peppermint Schnapps in that hot cocoa????


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2008)

We are getting slammed here, I just snow blowed through 8" after driving 1 1/2 hours from a full day of work which should have taken 20 minutes normally. My back was killing me all day and even with the snowblower it just whipped me!



I require a full bottle of wine now!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 19, 2008)

Was a nice balmy 68 here today bu stand by..it is supposed to be back down o around 16 degrees Sunday


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 20, 2008)

Santa! Keep those gloves handy!



You don't want to get caught outside without them.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 20, 2008)

It is beautiful outside but blinding. We ended up with about 8-9 inches of fluffy white stuff. It has warmed up to 8 degrees now at almost noon. I figured I better plow everything back well since yesterday there was a Winter weather advisory for the snow and there is already a winter weather warning out for tomorrow for a foot or more here this go round. I'm ready for a January Thaw and it isn't even officially winter yet!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 20, 2008)

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas around here.....
Or at least looking like winter has come to stay...

We have a neighbor baby getting Baptized in the morning....think we will all be going in convoy with a snow plow escort.

Wish we had some wines to bottle, best I can do is rack some and pitch the yeast in the garlic wine and get some good fragrances going.

On the bright side....Going through seed catalogs and working on orders....





Forecast for today:

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6
AM CST SUNDAY.

SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES...WILL CONTINUE INTO TONIGHT. TOTAL STORM
ACCUMULATIONS OF 7 TO 10 INCHES ARE EXPECTED BEFORE THE SNOW
TAPERS OFF SUNDAY MORNING. NORTHERLY WINDS WILL ALSO INCREASE LATE
TONIGHT...WITH GUSTS TO NEAR 30 MPH PRODUCING SOME BLOWING AND
DRIFTING SNOW. DANGEROUS WIND CHILLS TO 30 BELOW WILL ALSO DEVELOP
BY SUNDAY MORNING.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE
EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE FORECAST
THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN EMERGENCY. IF
YOU MUST TRAVEL...CARRY A WINTER SURVIVAL KIT IN YOUR VEHICLE.


</pre>


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 20, 2008)

We woke up to lots of fresh snow and more coming down. The wind hasn't really picked up yet, but that is sure to follow. Bert is working with wines, I'm going to help when needed but I get to wrap gifts and do other Christmasy things. Cheers and everyone be safe!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 20, 2008)

Had been thinking the birds at our feeders lately were pretty mundane...

Then...this morning much to our surprise we had a very unusual guest....









Jim has left about 100 acres of field corn standing around the homestead this year...I am sure we have many 'guests'

"On the 5th day of Christmas my True Love gave to me"....
"A pheasant under a spruce tree"

He will NOT be on our Christmas platter....I don't think.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 20, 2008)

Northern...


Is that your partridge in a pear tree?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 20, 2008)

gaudet said:


> Northern...
> 
> 
> Is that your partridge in a pear tree?



It's the closet thing we have going here.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 20, 2008)

They are a pretty bird, making somewhat of a comeback down south here, must be the last few mild winters. Seeing more every spring than the year previous.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 21, 2008)

Being as cheap as we are, we're getting 2 uses out of this one snow. Yesterday it fell, looking quite pretty all day. Now on day 2, it's blowing to beat the band! Looks all fresh again.



I'm going to wait until late this morning and mount up the pick up and head into town. I need to get groceries for next week and do NOT want to do that after work in the dark and cold. I'll do it today in the light and cold. I'm thinking Poor Bert will not want me going, but after all, I am the Polish Wine Princess, ruler of something!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 21, 2008)

*Yesterday 75...this morning 48 and blustery. My Christmas Cactus are blooming. How do they know that it is Christmas.



?* 








*It's green out there !!!*





*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2008)

Those are nice pretty plants Ramona. They will get a lot bigger after they get some age on them at your new place there. 






I'm glad you are having nice warm 48 degree weather there. The temps here are supposed to rise here all day way upt to 20F as the snow increases. It is starting to snow moderately here now. Another foot or so expected today on top of the 8-10 inches Friday on top of the 6 inches before that and the 5 inches before that and ............................................................


Come on January Thaw!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 21, 2008)

Ramona...nice to see something green....





Those plants like it cooler and they bloom when the days get shorter...a photosyntheses thing. Around here everyones bloom the beginning of Nov. and again early spring...Go figure that one.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 21, 2008)

...WIND ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 5 PM CST THIS AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN HOUSTON/GALVESTON HAS ISSUED A
WIND ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 5 PM CST THIS AFTERNOON.

A COLD AIRMASS WILL DIG INTO THE REGION TODAY BRINGING GUSTY NORTH
TO NORTHEAST WINDS OF 15 TO 25 MPH INLAND AND 20 TO 30 MPH ALONG
THE COAST. THESE STRONG WINDS COMBINED WITH THE COLD TEMPERATURES
WILL MAKE IT FEEL LIKE 29 TO 38 DEGREES WITH THE WIND CHILL
FACTORED IN. WINDS ACROSS THE AREA SHOULD BEGIN TO GRADUALLY RELAX
AFTER 500 PM. 

DRIVERS OF VANS...CAMPERS...TRAILERS...AND OTHER HIGH-PROFILE
VEHICLES SHOULD BE ALERT TO THE DANGER OF THESE WINDS...ESPECIALLY
WHEN DRIVING ALONG EAST TO WEST ORIENTED ROADS.

BOATERS IN THE WIND ADVISORY AREA SHOULD USE EXTREME CAUTION IF
VENTURING ONTO AREA LAKES TODAY. THESE WINDS WILL MAKE OPEN WATERS
OF LAKES ROUGH AND HAZARDOUS...AND MAY RESULT IN HIGH WAVES WHICH
MAY TIP OR SWAMP SMALLER CRAFT. FOR YOUR PERSONAL SAFETY...AVOID
THE OPEN WATERS. STAY CLOSE TO SHORE OR AROUND PROTECTED AREAS.


*Nothing like what you all are getting but, we at least have some weather to talk about since Ike.
*


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 21, 2008)

They were suppose to Baptize the neighbor baby this morning, but canceled it due to weather....


THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAND FORKS HAS ISSUED A WIND
CHILL WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON CST TODAY. THE
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY HAS BEEN CANCELLED.

NORTHWEST WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH COMBINED WITH BELOW ZERO
TEMPERATURES WILL CREATE WIND CHILL VALUES OF 35 TO 45 BELOW ZERO
THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING.

NORTHWEST WINDS GUSTING TO 35 MPH WILL ALSO CAUSE SOME BLOWING AND
DRIFTING SNOW...REDUCING VISIBILITY IN OPEN AREAS. ROADWAYS MAY
AGAIN BECOME SNOW COVERED FROM DRIFTING SNOW.

A WIND CHILL WARNING MEANS THE COMBINATION OF VERY COLD AIR AND
STRONG WINDS WILL CREATE DANGEROUSLY LOW WIND CHILL VALUES. THIS
WILL RESULT IN FROST BITE AND LEAD TO HYPOTHERMIA OR DEATH IF
PRECAUTIONS ARE NOT TAKEN.

It's Minnesota....Belly up....we have 4 wheel drive, but the pastor lives a distance away...
So it goes.
</pre>



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## smikes (Dec 21, 2008)

Wade:
'We are getting slammed here, I just snow blowed through 8" after driving 1 1/2 hours from a full day of work which should have taken 20 minutes normally. My back was killing me all day and even with the snowblower it just whipped me!




I require a full bottle of wine now!




'




Yea,whats up with that?


I did my long driveway with a blower and my lower back killing me too!Thats the reason I got a snowblower, to delete the backaches!





Damn this getting older stuff....




Now its snowing again, nother 5= inches expected.....




I should be happy, a my wife and I snowmobile. Oh wait, what is the weatherman saying now?


40's and 50 next week with rain!


And all my wine is "aging".*Edited by: smikes *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

We are getting hammered again here. My back hurts from using the snowblower but no where near what it hurts from shoveling! The last time I shoveled it was because my wifes car wasnt starting so I shoveled around cause if I were to scratch her car I would never hear the end of it! My back was stiff for 3 days.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 21, 2008)

What's the matter, Wade? Are you not quite as young as you used to be?




Since the wind is still going to be going strong I suppose that I should wear a hat today!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

Besides my bulging 2 lower disks I feel young!


----------



## PatL (Dec 21, 2008)

I feel your pain, I moved to Austin Texas to escape Nebraska winter. I sold my snow blower but I kept my snow shovel. People here do not know what it is. We get an inch of snow every 5 years or more and I take it out for fun. We get an ice storm every year where I stay home and watch the circus of people trying to drive on ice. 

You are all welcome to move to Austin Texas. We have plenty of reduced price houses.

Pat



*Edited by: PatL *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2008)

Wade I think your dog feels like all of us do about this winter- he really looks miffed! They have upped the predicted snow twice during the last hour! 


I think I know why half the population of NY overwinters in Florida.........
Hey Scotty or Suprasteve, ya got an extra room?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 21, 2008)

PWP...as well as a hat, may I suggest gloves.....

I think we are going fishing....


----------



## vcasey (Dec 21, 2008)

Here in my part of Florida it is beautiful outside! Except for a brief cold spell tomorrow where the temps will drop from the mid 70's to the mid 60's we are anticipating a warm Christmas. We are thinking out going kayaking this week, it really is that nice here. And for some reason our neighborhood population seems to have doubled. We have noticed more out of state tags then normal. 
VPC


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, after 56 hours of snowing it has stopped and the sun is out. We ended up with 15" of snow here which may not be a lot to you people in upstate New York or Minn. but its quite a bit for us middle Ct'ers for 1 storm or 2 combined.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 21, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> PWP...as well as a hat, may I suggest gloves.....
> 
> I think we are going fishing....


I always wear gloves in the winter, promise. The hat is the last addition.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 21, 2008)

wade said:


> Well, after 56 hours of snowing it has stopped and the sun is out. We ended up with 15" of snow here which may not be a lot to you people in upstate New York or Minn. but its quite a bit for us middle Ct'ers for 1 storm or 2 combined.



If we got 15" of snow here, everything would be closed for 4 or 5 weeks.

9 years ago when we moved here, we got 8" over a 4 day period at Christmas time and the Schools and business's were closed for the first 3 weeks in January........... I made it to work every day.....


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

3 weeks! Dear lord!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 23, 2008)

Lots of snow today...Not much for wind...Just those big, fluffy, picturesque, Christmas Card snow flakes....they do add up tho.

Birds are enjoying the heated bird waterer...





Happy to see another rare event...the Pheasant is back at the feeder today...





I see he likes to hide in the spruce tree...





And hang out in the corn field...





Anyone have some French Hens to keep this guy company...I am sure he is cold and lonely this Holiday Season.....


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2008)

Brrrrrrrrr that looks cold nw


----------



## grapeman (Dec 24, 2008)

I'mSHOCKED Santa


















You are from the North Pole and you think Minnesota is COLD????????


I guess those advertisements I have seen on the TV are correct. They show Santa kicking back somewhere on a lonely sandy beach, sipping on a Margarita. I think we need to have an intervention here and ship you back to the North Pole to spend the whole year there instead of Arakansass


----------



## K&GB (Dec 24, 2008)

And I thought all the snow birds had come to Yuma for the winter.






Wow, completely missed this thread. Nice pictures. But you've allcured my desire to settle in the Northwest or anywhere North for that matter.



I'm going back to Hawaii. There the word "north" doesn't have such frightening connotations. It may be windy on the North Shore, but it's not cold.


----------

